# TB-500 log



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

So I thought I would start a separate journal around my use of the peptide TB-500, I'm using a well-known UK supplier, Then sent my delivery using the cheaper method but i payed for next day, they sent me a refund of half my postage and gave me a 10% off next order code which is great service.

I'm taking this for its healing properties mainly, read it can help flexibility which is always a bonus.

*my injuries*

- Left knee feels sore, unstable and is causing problems training and sometimes pain walking

- Pulled my back deadlifting about 3 weeks ago, feel no pain but its very tight

- Right shoulder, had an injury there from bench pressing years ago, got it sorted through physio but sometimes it feels a bit sore, I'd say its about 85% to 90% good

- Feet give me pain sometimes but that's through kicking elbows

*cycle*

I have 10 bottles of 2mg each.

I've read a few different cycle options but I've chosen to run 4mg per week for 4 weeks, split into 2mg every 3 days then go to 2mg every week for 2 weeks, this should see me through until end of this year, I may buy more through January depends how I get on with this.

First injection today, mixed .5ml of BAC water with a 2mg vial, made sure it was completely dissolved and then drew it out with a slin pin and injected sub-q into my lower abdominal region.

-- I'll post updates every injection day and if I notice a difference --


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

will be interested to see how this progresses


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know if its in my head but I have no sore shouder and the pain in my left knee seems less.

Only had the one shot, next shot is tomorrow.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Second injection this morning, feeli quite well, things seem to be going in the right direction


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Interested to see how you get on mate, thinking of running it myself to help with a couple of niggles.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Little update, 3rd shot tomorrow and will be a week "on" TB-500

Really seeing signs of it working, I'm gettin very hairy, week ago my shoulders was bare they now look pretty damn hairy, it's the only side effect :-(



> my injuries
> 
> - Left knee feels sore, unstable and is causing problems training and sometimes pain walking
> 
> ...


- knee still a problem

- back feels fine, not tight at all

- Right shoulder, no pain at all, im at MMA tonight and its usually sore the day after, I'll update tomorrow with how it feels

- feet, still painfull

I had a bit of acne from tbol on my chest and shoulders, nothing bad but I picked some, today the openings have about gone and its cleared up on my chest. Interesting effects....


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I didn't think TB500 had any DHT or androgenic effects on hair growth...are you sure that's not from something else?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

http://melanotanhq.com/general-forum/thymosin-beta-4-increases-hair-growth/



> Thymosin beta-4, a 43-amino acid polypeptide that is an important mediator of cell migration and differentiation, also promotes angiogenesis and wound healing. Here, *we report that thymosin beta4 stimulates hair growth in normal rats and mice*. A specific subset of hair follicular keratinocytes in mouse skin expresses thymosin beta4 in a highly coordinated manner during the hair growth cycle. These keratinocytes originate in the hair follicle bulge region, a niche for skin stem cells. Rat vibrissa follicle clonogenic keratinocytes, closely related, if not identical, to the bulge-residing stem cells, were isolated and their migration and differentiation increased in the presence of nanomolar concentrations of thymosin beta4. Expression and secretion of the extracellular matrix-degrading enzyme matrix metalloproteinase-2 were increased by thymosin beta4. Thus, thymosin beta4 accelerates hair growth, in part, due to its effect on critical events in the active phase of the hair follicle cycle, including promoting the migration of stem cells and their immediate progeny to the base of the follicle, differentiation, and extracellular matrix remodeling.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Ah yes ok, I remember some talk of whether it helped with MPB. Can you offer any insight on that or just noting body hair?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> Ah yes ok, I remember some talk of whether it helped with MPB. Can you offer any insight on that or just noting body hair?


Just body hair, it's like it's just appeared out of know here


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

3rd injection done, my shoulder feels 100% it's not sore, can't even tell it use to be injured.

Knee is really sore, worst its been but that's because I did MMA, turns out its part of the hamstring and the LCL thats injured, hopefully it'll clear up in the next week


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Quick update, my shouder feels 100% healed



> A little history on the shoulder injury
> 
> I cause a tare bench pressing, which didn't heal Properly and I had very bad bursitis, I had one set of of 3 injections at the docs, it was a short term fix and eventually got so bad I couldn't even put my dinner plates onto the top shelf of my cupboard, I was in instant pain and couldn't put no power in it during boxing, I ended up paying for a Private physio spent 3 months once a week rehabbing it then I managed to get my doc to give me another set of 3 injections, I had physio for a further 3 months and gained all ROM and strength back to about 80%, it use to feel sore the day after boxing but now since taking tb-500 I would say its 100%


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Quick update, my knee which was ****ed now feels ALOT better, feels almost painless but still taking it careful, on Thursday it was agony as I did kick boxing and dont think it liked the pressure and twisting, I've got boxing on Monday, fingers crossed ill be pain free Tuesday.

Injection number 4 tomorrow so will update then.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

4th injection today and to be honest I'm feeling great, knee isn't sore after my deadlifts yesterday, boxing tomorrow night so Tuesday will be my next update, day after my last MMA session my knee was agony, hoping i don't get any sort of pain


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Just finished a boxing session, leg feels ok will be able to tell tomorrow if its better

I read somewhere that TB-500 may have some effect on improving cognitive ability and its possible to aid in the repair of brain damage, I use to use E's regularly and moved onto having quite a bad coke habit, I stopped all that years ago and filled my time with training, it left me with very bad memory, very very short tempered and a general problem to get any get up and go, these last few days I've noticed that my memory is improving and my "get up and go" especially at work has improved, I don't feel hazy.

I'm not saying its reversed the damage caused by the recreational drugs but the potential for it been a help to cognitive aid is there.

I'm also experiencing a general sense of well being glass feels half full rather than half empty if that makes any sense.

I can't find any links but if anyone has a human study paper or links could you please share, feeling very positive about the TB-500 use


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

It's safe to say that the TB-500 is doing its job my knee feels painless the day after a good boxing session.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Injection number 5 yesterday, same situation I feel great, injuries are near enough non existent, I wonder if this stuff has a long lasting effect when you come off or will I have to keep running a maintenance dose for as long as I want.

It's a shame tb-500 isn't available on prescription or through nhs, this stuff is remarkable


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Think Pscarb said he ran a maintenance dose for a while then dropped off it


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Injection number 6 today, same feelings of well being and no issues from injuries, I've got one more week at 4mg left before I do 2 weeks at 2mg a week, that will take me end of the year, hopefully effects will stay.

I will be running another cycle of this, depends on my training the first half of next year, I have been thinking about running it once or twice a year as a mid and end of year "fix me up"


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Number 7 this morning, everything is going as planned, knee good, shoulder good, and a deadleg from a sparring fight on Sunday is near enough gone.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

This stuff has intrigued me - keep us posted mate


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Number 8 down, that's the end of my planned loading phase of 2x2mg per week now I'm going into maintenance dose for 2 weeks, 2mg every 7 days, all my injuries are basically non existent.

Had a dead leg from heavy sparring on Sunday, this in the past took 7+ days to clear, it ached Monday and Tuesday was near enough gone.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Good post and info mate, never really thought of using this before butits effects are interesting. Do you feel its helped you directly in any performance enhancement i.e muscle tissue, strength or just indirectly through healing the niggles? Ive read a few unofficial logs with people claiming some muscle and lifting benefits but im sceptical.

Neil


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

nellsuk said:


> Good post and info mate, never really thought of using this before butits effects are interesting. Do you feel its helped you directly in any performance enhancement i.e muscle tissue, strength or just indirectly through healing the niggles? Ive read a few unofficial logs with people claiming some muscle and lifting benefits but im sceptical.
> 
> Neil


I don't think the dose I'm taking is high enough to get any performance relateted enhancements, the repair and ano-inflammatory benefits from this are very obvious


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Friday I had shot number 9, this was my first weekly maintenance dose, I've got one more to go, still feeling the benefits mentally and physically.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Last injection just done, that's my 6 week tb-500 cycle done, injuries have all cleared up, I've become really hairy :-/ and feel better, I will update this thread for a further 3 weeks, every 7 says, it will hopefully give a good impression of the after effects, if be happy if the increased feeling of well being and improves mental function sticks around.


----------



## dnxloaded (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Strongr, thanks for the info in the log.

I am interested in doing TB500 when I will be recovering from an up coming shoulder surgery plus I have other niggling injuries that I would like to heal at the same time when I will be taking in very lightly for few weeks to recover from the surgery.

So how are you now? Have these same injuries returned in any manner or form? Have you had any new injuries, any minor ones, and how has the healing time been on them after your TB500 cycle?

I would appreciate any answers bro.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Which uk supplier did you get them from?

I have a few injuries that may help form tb-500


----------

